# Lighting a 5x2x2' - HO T5



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

I think I've figured out my lighting at last for my 5x2x2' (was a 6' but the wife...)

4 x 80w HO T5 (1449mm) tubes,

via 2 x D&D Mega Twin units with "gull-wing" reflectors

http://www.deltecaquariumsolutions.com/lighting.php

Tubes will be 6000K Giesemann (supplied to D&D), possibly in combo with Aqua Flora. Not sure on colour rendition there, any experiences welcome. I'm assuming the Aqua Flora are a red-blue spectrum, so could look ok mixed with the 6000K (green/yellow?)

This gives me just over 2wpg with all 4 tubes on. That's a lot of light with HO T5 and good reflectors isn't it?

So, probable photoperiod will be 3-3-3 i.e. 3 hours 2 tubes - 3 hours 4 tubes - 3 hours 2 tubes.

Pressurized CO2, EI. Should be able to grow anything.....!? 

Thoughts most welcome.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Wow, sounds like a dream tank you putting together. I think the lighting setup is excellent. The photoperiod also looks good with the sunburst effect, and you should be able to grow anything you want. I think you're going to get great coloration out of your plants with your proposed setup.

I've been using the Geisemann 6000k for all my bulbs, and it produces a crisp white light. So I'm going to say that mixing Geisemann and Aquaflora bulbs probably won't be noticable or yellowing in terms of visible spectrum.

-John N.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks John. 

One less thing to think about....

Now for CO2 dosing method...


----------



## werner (Jul 6, 2006)

I just got some of the Aquaflora bulbs- not too bad looking, even by themselves. They're less bright in appearance than the Middays (less yellow-green), but the reds really pop. I was using only the Middays before, and was considering mixing the two if the color was odd, but will probably continue using the Aquafloras only (I also have a 6500K MH burst in the middle of the day.)


----------



## zig (Jul 3, 2005)

George is there a spectrum graph for the D&D 6000k tubes I cant seem to find one.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

No problem Peter.


----------

